# Space Wolves Primarch DIY



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello all!

I am currently not involved in any large 40k projects and wish to start my undertaking of making the 18 Primarchs. I will start with my favorite: Leman Russ. How can I make that happen? Ideas for models, conversions?


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

Well u dont have to make the model exactly... My friend recently purchased leman russ from an internet site. I dont remember what site, but it was around $100. Google is also good for that.


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

how's this for inspiration:

http://z15.invisionfree.com/The_Great_Crusade/index.php?showtopic=3133

and the WIP:

http://z15.invisionfree.com/The_Great_Crusade/index.php?showtopic=2102&st=0


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

How about this http://www.theronin.it/inserzioni/img/Leman-Russ_green2.jpg
its insane


----------

